# Swaddling & swimming!



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nic,

I have 2 questions for you!

1. Our baby girls were born early, they are now almost 7 weeks old, adjusted age 1 week. I read that you shouldn't swaddle a baby after one month old. Is this also the case with premature babies? As in do we stop swaddling them at one month corrected or adjusted age? I swaddle both girls at night as they sleep better.

2. I want to take the girls swimming. I know you can take a baby swimming from birth but do you have to use a warm water pool?

Thank you x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hun 

I've never heard anything before about not swaddling after one month, ive just asked my husband who was a neonatal nurse for years and he said he had never heard this before either, I also continue to swaddle babies at work no matter what age as long as they are babies of course if it helps settle them, 

With regards to the swimming pool, they have to be kept at a certain temp at any indoor swimming pools in this country so I'm sure they will be ok in these pools, I'll find out properly for you though and get back to you

Hope you are well

Nic
Cx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nic x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Here you are hun, follow this link for info on pool temperatures. 
You can ask the pool attendant to check the temp for you but if you go to a baby swimming session they should already be aware 
Hope this is helpful

Nic
Xx

http://www.pwtag.org/Pool%20temperatures.php


----------

